

Bootbox.js - alert, confirm and dialogs for Twitter's bootstrap framework - tilt
https://github.com/makeusabrew/bootbox

======
itsnotvalid
That makes using Bootstrap easier. If that actually also wrap JQueryUI, it
would be a killer.

